# This years hunt.



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello im from minnesota. last year was deffently bottom of the barrel. but this year ive all ready seen more ducks then all of last year.. Im still optimistic that this year will be far better then last in minnesota. Is anyone else seeing a increase in ducks this year verse last?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I always see 100 times the birds in the spring compared to in the fall..Unless that seasonal trend starts to dwindle back to a population balance even close to where it should be I won't be kickin' my heels about Oct. just yet.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I always see ducks in the spring when they mate then they leave to a different location by fall. so no i dont see a difference. Its been that way for the last 2 or 3 years, but I'm sure for some of you, you have seen more than before. They start to be locals then after like the first weekend they move to a different location. Then i have to wait for other ducks that have not been in the area or some locals are around. that kinda stinks. :evil:


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Same here quack kills. I live in New York and hunt the Hudson river. I see alot more ducks during the spring because right now we have red heads, buffle heads, and black ducks which arent to common during the regular season, kinda sucks because the hudson is not a choice waterfowling spot a good day out there is seeing or killing about 7 ducks. 

"Nothings worse than a cripple that swims under the ice"- Tyler Weatherwax :evil:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I have been seeing a lot more ducks this year in MN, we've also had a lot of rain.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

we had lots of rain up north and it didnt make a difference, and snow melts and ducks find different backwaters and they will leave, just from what I see. I just hope the hunting will improve in the fall. Locals are dead after opening weekend, time to wait for northern ducks come after the 1st weekend, so I go bowhunting instead.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Trigger,

I grew up in NY for 34 years and there are so many ducks there and I dont even bother for bufflohead bec too small meat and let them flew in my decoys and waiting for brant , canada geese and duck come in and shoot them down... There are too many broadbill and other ducks... I love to go hunting for duck and my layout duck boat and now I am living in ND and miss my duck boat that I sold. So I will get another one some day. I would like to go back in winter to hunt them down


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Seeing a ton of wood ducks lately. Man, those drakes this time of year just GLOW with color. Without a doubt the most beautiful duck I know of. Cool to see the teal and shovelers all dressed up too.


----------

